# Is anybody day trading in this climate?



## Snakey (8 July 2008)

Just like to here from any day traders and are they trading this market.
If so what have been some of your recent trades?
Please day traders only in this thread.


----------



## CAB SAV (8 July 2008)

Hi, I've been going long & short on STO,CCL & short only on TAH,FMG


----------



## professor_frink (8 July 2008)

Snakey said:


> Just like to here from any day traders and are they trading this market.
> If so what have been some of your recent trades?
> Please day traders only in this thread.




hell yes! This kind of market is exactly what I started daytrading for

Have been trading forex more and more this year - I find the moves to be alot more orderly than SIF's and suit my style of trading better, so I've been trying to focus on that.

Predominantly trade the EURUSD. Won't mention any individual trades as it's pretty pointless in hindsight.


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 July 2008)

Snakey said:


> Just like to here from any day traders and are they trading this market.




Day traders trade every market. Thats what makes day traders so Cool


----------



## Whiskers (8 July 2008)

Snakey said:


> Just like to here from any day traders and are they trading this market.
> If so what have been some of your recent trades?
> *Please day traders only in this thread*.




Been pretty hard day trading the volatility of junior explorers lately, cos the volume and number of trades in a lot of them have dried up a lot lately. 

More like weekly (weakly) trading.


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 July 2008)

Judging by the volume of stocks and Futures the people that do the most trading are still plugging away in this "climate".

Especially the Futures where most of the day trading opportunities are.


----------



## James Austin (8 July 2008)

had a good week last week intraday index trading
but this week, yesterday made a loss and today back to break even
but lost count today the number of times was up to 5, 10 or 15pnts profit, only to see my BE stop hit again, and again and again - cant seem to get a good run

- and its just happened on the ftse


----------



## Trembling Hand (9 July 2008)

Guys here's a little look at my day trading.  Should this thread be in another Sub-forum? Anyway. Been playing around with bigger volumes and less trades the last couple of months. Nice start today.


----------



## professor_frink (9 July 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> Guys here's a little look at my day trading.  Should this thread be in another Sub-forum? Anyway. Been playing around with bigger volumes and less trades the last couple of months. Nice start today.




How are you finding shifting 10 lots on the SPI?


----------



## Trembling Hand (9 July 2008)

professor_frink said:


> How are you finding shifting 10 lots on the SPI?





i'm loving it,...............some days I am anyway 

I have planed an even bigger position which I was in briefly for the first time yesterday. But LOL spewed it out as soon as it ticked into profit.


----------



## professor_frink (9 July 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> i'm loving it,...............some days I am anyway
> 
> I have planed an even bigger position which I was in briefly for the first time yesterday. But LOL spewed it out as soon as it ticked into profit.




Are you getting much slippage if you get stopped out? I would never have even thought you could daytrade that kind of size on our market effectively until I saw that. It was one of the reasons I started focusing on some of the other markets in our region.


----------



## James Austin (9 July 2008)

good stuff TH, thanks for sharing.

looks like you can be in and out pretty quickly, i can to,
but have a preference of late for holding - but this week it hasnt been successful - my BE stops keep getting hit - after having been well into profit.

taking all my 10pnt profits i think i'd be up to about 100 right now


----------



## Trembling Hand (9 July 2008)

professor_frink said:


> Are you getting much slippage if you get stopped out? I would never have even thought you could daytrade that kind of size on our market effectively until I saw that. It was one of the reasons I started focusing on some of the other markets in our region.




LOL you will like this.

About a month ago I had a 12 contract short that I got into at 1:30 on a bit of activity but then it just went dead. Then it started to slowly tick against me and the order book thinned right out. I like to take myself out of bad trades the stops are a last resort kind of thing. I have the stop split into 2 stop @ market orders 3 points apart. Anyway the first got hit and there was only 4 contracts between it and my next stop so that got triggered then my last contract got filled 10 points past my first stop. The XJO then ticked up about 8 points over the next minute just on my tardy stop work. :run:

So now I'm a bit more careful about the positions I hold. mostly just punting away from open to 11:00 then from 3 to 4. And not letting auto stops take me out.


----------



## professor_frink (9 July 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> LOL you will like this.
> 
> About a month ago I had a 12 contract short that I got into at 1:30 on a bit of activity but then it just went dead. Then it started to slowly tick against me and the order book thinned right out. I like to take myself out of bad trades the stops are a last resort kind of thing. I have the stop split into 2 stop @ market orders 3 points apart. Anyway the first got hit and there was only 4 contracts between it and my next stop so that got triggered then my last contract got filled 10 points past my first stop. The XJO then ticked up about 8 points over the next minute just on my tardy stop work. :run:
> 
> So now I'm a bit more careful about the positions I hold. mostly just punting away from open to 11:00 then from 3 to 4. And not letting auto stops take me out.




a 12 lot at lunch on the SPI! Holy crap you must have been keen


----------

